# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  [Home] La journe cologique !

## Arnaud F.

Salut,

le jour tant arriv de la diffusion de se film est arriv. Je l'ai regard (mme visible sur Youtube gratuitement), j'en suis boulevers tellement les exemples sont frappants, flagrant. On a beau dire le contraire o ne pas vouloir voir ce que l'avenir nous rserve, mais les faits sont l.

J'ai trouv ce film criant de vrit. Le fait que a soit Besson qui l'a ralis n'est pas un tonnement en soit, c'est un homme qui a toujours dis ce qu'il pensait et n'a jamais t avare et  toujours dis ce qu'il pensait, a lui ressemble donc bien.

Et vous, qu'avez vous pensez de ce film? Que ferez-vous demain pour apporter votre pierre  l'difice?

"Il est trop tard pour tre pessimiste"

----------


## Ange_blond

Magnifique leon de morale ce film, meme si ce n'est pas ainsi qu'il est prsent.
De quoi faire reflechir...

----------


## Erwan31

Bonjour,
ce film il fallait le faire Yann Arthur Bertrand l'a fait, bravo!  ::): 
De belles images avec commentes d'une voix off font toujours leur effets en dpit du discours essentiellement factuel et pdagogique (et pas du tout moraliste).
Aprs je doute que a fasse changer de manire importante les rflexes et les mauvaises habitudes de la plupart de ceux qui ont vu ce film  dfaut de leur faire prendre conscience de certaines choses. Mais a aura sans doute son impact...




> Magnifique leon de morale ce film, meme si ce n'est pas ainsi qu'il est prsent. De quoi faire reflechir...


De quoi faire agir aussi (aprs la rflexion)  :;):

----------


## davcha

Moi, j'ai dormi pendant les 3 premiers quarts du film.
J'ai trouv que la fin vraiment intressante.

Pas la peine de nous rabcher, en tout cas de me rabcher, qu'il y a tel ou tel problme... Je le sais. Et c'est inutile de lister les problmes sans proposer de solutions.

----------


## Lyche

> Moi, j'ai dormi pendant les 3 premiers quarts du film.
> J'ai trouv que la fin vraiment intressante.
> 
> Pas la peine de nous rabcher, en tout cas de me rabcher, qu'il y a tel ou tel problme... Je le sais. Et c'est inutile de lister les problmes sans proposer de solutions.


Malheureusement, pour 1 personne qui sait, combien ne savent pas, ou ne veulent pas savoir. Vivent leur vie comme elles ont toujours fait sans se soucier de ce que cela entrane?

----------


## lper

> Bonjour,
> ce film il fallait le faire Yann Arthur Bertrand l'a fait, bravo!


Yann Arthus Bertrand.
Sinon, ce n'est mme plus alarmant mais plutt un constat d'chec car il semble qu'il soit dja trop tard... ::?:

----------


## Ange_blond

> Yann Arthus Bertrand.
> Sinon, ce n'est mme plus alarmant mais plutt un constat d'chec car il semble qu'il soit dja trop tard...


Il n'est jamais trop tard !

Quand on veut on peut...


Je sais que a fait dballage de phrase choc, mais je reste convaincu qu'elles sont vraies de toute maniere...

----------


## Lyche

> Il n'y a pas de petit gestes quand on est 60 millions  les faire

----------


## Erwan31

> Yann Arthus Bertrand.
> Sinon, ce n'est mme plus alarmant mais plutt un constat d'chec car il semble qu'il soit dja trop tard...


Trop tard pour quoi? Trop tard pour inverser la courbe du rchauffement climatique  l'chelle d'un ou plusieurs millnaire oui certainement mais peut-tre pas encore pour e reste, c'est pour a qu'il est urgent d'agir pour limiter ce rchauffement, beaucoup de monde le sait.
Le modle consumriste destructeur sur lequel nous avons repos aprs la deuxime guerre mondiale est un chec mais ce modle est en train de changer... Pas de pessimisme inutile stp, mme si a reste encore nettement insuffisant au niveau politique, des initiatives sont prises un peu partout.

Le plus inquitant vient de l'absence de contrle et de limitation d'activit des grosses multinationales... Tant qu'on aura pas rsolu ce problme (via un organisme de contrle international) et tant que les gens ne feront pas le choix de se limiter de manire importante, le combat ne sera pas gagn.
Mais je crains qu'il ne faille compter que sur la pdagogie de la catastrophe pour faire ragir la plupart des gens qui ne sont pas encore prt  faire les compromis ncessaires...

----------


## Socki

> Trop tard pour quoi? Trop tard pour inverser la courbe du rchauffement climatique  l'chelle d'un ou plusieurs millnaire oui certainement mais peut-tre pas encore pour le reste


Il est un peu tard mais mieux vaut tard que jamais, actuellement il y a des dgts qui ne peuvent pas tre rpars comme le rchauffement beaucoup trop rapide de la terre. J'ai tap 2012 sur google,  part que a raconte la fin du monde, a dit quand mme qu'il y aura de plus en plus de catastrophes naturelles  cause des hommes.

Sinon je n'ai pas vu le film mais j'en ai entendu parl et je me suis beaucoup renseigne. Je trouve a important d'informer les gens car tous le monde n'est pas au courant et surtout ils dmontrent leurs propos (si j'ai bien compris)

Socki

----------


## pinocchio

Je pense que le premier effet de ce film a t vu dimanche.
Un tel rsultat des cologistes ne vient pas de nulle part mais de gens qui essaient de montrer l'tat dplorable de notre plante comme dans ce film.

----------


## Erwan31

> Je pense que le premier effet de ce film a t vu dimanche.
> Un tel rsultat des cologistes ne vient pas de nulle part mais de gens qui essaient de montrer l'tat dplorable de notre plante comme dans ce film.


Oui a a peut-tre jou en partie mais peut-tre pas autant que tu le crois, la plupart des gens sont quand mme plus ou moins sensibiliss.
J'ose esprer en tous cas que ce n'est pas uniquement sous l'effet de l'motion 
mais plutt en connaissance de cause qu'ils ont vot cologie.

----------


## lper

Sembler trop tard, je m'explique :
- l'effort ridicule fait par les multinationales qui ne pensent qu' accroitre le profit
- encore beaucoup de pays qui se foutent compltement du problme
- la multitude d'espces qui a disparu
- les rserves minires, ptrolires pilles et bientt  sec
- l'tat de la banquise, des ocans pollus 
- notre consommation...

----------


## Socki

Je pense aussi que c'est en connaissance de cause car on en parle quand mme beaucoup et puis l'cologie c'est quand mme l'avenir.

----------


## Erwan31

> Sembler trop tard, je m'explique :
> - l'effort ridicule fait par les multinationales qui ne pensent qu' accroitre le profit
> - encore beaucoup de pays qui se foutent compltement du problme
> - la multitude d'espces qui a disparu
> - les rserves minires, ptrolires pilles et bientt  sec
> - l'tat de la banquise, des ocans pollus 
> - notre consommation...


Oui effectivement j'ai parl un peu vite... la diminution de la biodiversit avec des disparition d'espce tous les ans, autre problme trs grave, l'ont oublie sans doute pas mal d'autres aspects.
Pour les pays qui ne s'y sont pas encore mis, ben c'est pas irrversible  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Je reprend une des phrases cl du documentaire qui reprend assez bien la moralit du film :




> "Il est trop tard pour tre pessimiste"


Non il n'est pas trop tard, nous avons encore une a deux annes avant que le processus soit irrversible (comme dit dans le documentaire). Mme les plus pessimistes des scientifiques qui avaient prdit pareil scnario taient loin de la vrit tellement a progresse vite...

Nous polluons tous les jours de plus en plus, et avec les nouveaux pays mergent, le phnomne ne fait que prendre de l'ampleur.

Comme dit, il n'y a pas de petits gestes si tout le monde les fait au quotidien.


Autre chose, je suis bien content de voir que les Etats Unis se sont enfin dcid  signer le protocole de Kyoto, c'est certes trs tardif mais a fera dj normment de bien et calmera plus d'une grosse entreprise pollueuse a del du seuil...

----------


## Erwan31

> Autre chose, je suis bien content de voir que les Etats Unis se sont enfin dcid  signer le protocole de Kyoto, c'est certes trs tardif mais a fera dj normment de bien et calmera plus d'une grosse entreprise pollueuse a del du seuil...


Ce n'est positif que sur le principe, le protocole de Kyoto correspondrait  une baisse d'mission de GES *ridicule* (0,16 % (selon certaines sources) des rejets dans le monde) !
Arrtons avec ce protocole ridicule et sans effets.
C'est de moiti ou des 3/4 qu'il faudrait rduire nos missions de GES mais pour le moment on en prend pas le chemin.

----------


## chaplin

> Ce n'est positif que sur le principe, le protocole de Kyoto correspondrait  une baisse d'mission de GES *ridicule* (0,16 % (selon certaines sources) des rejets dans le monde) !
> Arrtons avec ce protocole ridicule et sans effets.
> C'est de moiti ou des 3/4 qu'il faudrait rduire nos missions de GES mais pour le moment on en prend pas le chemin.


L'objectif, c'est de passer de 8T/CO2/habitant  2T/CO2/habitant, sachant que la semaine dernire j'ai appris qu'en Alsace on dpassait les 10T. Donc, il s'agit de rduire les missions de 3/4. Comme l'avait fait remarqu un lu, a sera facile de s'occuper de la premire tonne, mais  beaucoup plus difficile pour la dernire, c'est comme les rgimes minceurs  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Erwan31

> L'objectif, c'est de passer de 8T/CO2/habitant  2T/CO2/habitant, sachant que la semaine dernire j'ai appris qu'en Alsace on dpassait les 10T. Donc, il s'agit de rduire les missions de 3/4. Comme l'avait fait remarqu un lu, a sera facile de s'occuper de la premire tonne, mais  beaucoup plus difficile pour la dernire, c'est comme les rgimes minceurs .


Bonjour,
s'agissant des transport, un des problmes majeurs  mon sens vient du fait que nous (je m'y inclus car je suis dj un peu conditionn, mme si dans la pratique j'utilise souvent mon vlo) somme tellement conditionns par les dplacements en vhicule individuel qu'on a mme pas le rflexe de se demander si tel ou tel dplacement tait possible autrement.
Les gens se croient libres mais peu ont conscience d'tre soumis  des choix dtermins...
De ce point de vue je suis assez peu optimiste concernant le changement de comportement de la plupart des gens.

----------


## chaplin

> De ce point de vue je suis assez peu optimiste concernant le changement de comportement de la plupart des gens.


Lorsque le ptrole a augment l'an dernier, les automobilistes ont chang leur conduite. 

Pour changer le comportement des gens, il suffit d'augmenter les prix, c'est le seul moyen pour qu'ils comprennent. Si tu fais un excs de vitesse, tu es sanctionn, c'est exactement pareil.

De toute faon, il faut se rendre  l'vidence, la France c'est 60 millions d'mes, la plante, c'est pas loin de 7 milliards d'habitants, bref la France reprsente 1% de la population mondial. Avec la Chine (1 milliard d'habitants), qui s'industrialise, dis moi comment on peut rest au niveau de vie que nous avons actuellement. C'est purement mathmatique.

L'histoire nous a montr plus d'une fois qu'il y a eu des changements, des rvolutions, bref rien n'est immuable sauf les lois de la physique, je caricature.

Un exemple, c'est la PAC agricole, au lieu d'augmenter l'enveloppe budgtaire, on rpartit diffrement les aides aux agriculteurs. Pour les ressources nergtiques, c'est le mme topo.

----------


## Vespasien

Consommation ptrole
Le milliard d'occidentaux ne dcide plus de la consommation mondiale des matires premires.

----------


## Lyche

Je ne retrouve plus l'tude, mais elle avait t faite il y a quelques annes sur les habitudes de consommation des produits  base de plomb (lment trs nocif et toxique). Lorsque l'on s'est rendu compte de la nocivit du plomb, une baisse gnrale mondiale s'est produite, Quelque chose comme 90% de la consommation des anne 60 en moins en  peine 20ans. Il faudrait que je puisse la retrouver, le graphique tait vraiment trs parlant.
Cette baisse a t mondiale et trs subite. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire la mme chose pour d'autres produits. (je vais chercher ce graphique pour tre sur de a)

----------


## Erwan31

> Pour changer le comportement des gens, il suffit d'augmenter les prix, c'est le seul moyen pour qu'ils comprennent. Si tu fais un excs de vitesse, tu es sanctionn, c'est exactement pareil.


C'est bien a le drame. On dcide de baisser sa consommation _parce que_ c'est tax!
Le changement de comportement devrait venir d'une prise de conscience et non d'une taxe carbone ou je ne sais quelle autre mesure. De toute faon il y en aura toujours qui prfreront faire le choix de payer cette taxe, ou qui auront les moyens de payer une voiture qui pollue d'avantage...




> De toute faon, il faut se rendre  l'vidence, la France c'est 60 millions d'mes, la plante, c'est pas loin de 7 milliards d'habitants, bref la France reprsente 1% de la population mondial.


C'est 1% de la population mondiale mais certainement plus en terme de pollution (beaucoup de pays n'ont pas encore notre niveau de vie), ce qui reprsente de te toute faon une pollution importante.

----------


## Contrec

Et puis mme si nous n'avons pas beaucoup de poids dans le monde, c'est toujours a de gagn,  force d'additionner les pourcentages, on peut arriver  un bon niveau... Encore faut-il commencer  y rflchir srieusement car les efforts actuels sont bien prsents mais vraiment vraiment insuffisants.

----------


## Erwan31

> car les efforts actuels sont bien prsents mais 
> vraiment vraiment insuffisants.


Oui comme tu dis, quand je vois qu'on peut se rjouir d'une baisse de 0.6% des missions de GES a me fait bien rigoler. Quand bien mme on parviendrait  obtenir une rduction de 10% ou 20% que a ne serait pas encore suffisant...

----------


## Astartee

> Je ne retrouve plus l'tude, mais elle avait t faite il y a quelques annes sur les habitudes de consommation des produits  base de plomb (lment trs nocif et toxique). Lorsque l'on s'est rendu compte de la nocivit du plomb, une baisse gnrale mondiale s'est produite, Quelque chose comme 90% de la consommation des anne 60 en moins en  peine 20ans. Il faudrait que je puisse la retrouver, le graphique tait vraiment trs parlant.
> Cette baisse a t mondiale et trs subite. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire la mme chose pour d'autres produits. (je vais chercher ce graphique pour tre sur de a)


Le plomb est nocif _ titre individuel_ : si je consomme du plomb c'est moi qui prends un risque, et si j'arrte d'en consommer ce risque baisse immdiatement.
La pollution, c'est plus complexe, parce que c'est quelque chose de global. Si je roule en voiture plutt que de marcher (exemple @lc parmi tant d'autres) je ne prends pas tellement plus de risques par rapport  la pollution, et si je dcide de marcher plutt que de prendre ma voiture a ne va pas changer grand chose tant que les milliards d'autres individus sur cette terre continuent  rouler. Il n'y a pas la mme immdiatet entre la modification du comportement et la rduction du risque, pas le mme sentiment de responsabilit individuelle...
Pourquoi je m'emmerderais  bousculer mon confort,  perdre du temps[*],  payer plus cher mes produits "propres"[**] alors que mes voisins continuent  polluer et que mon action individuelle n'a (quasi) aucun effet sur le problme global qu'est la pollution ? Compter sur les bons sentiments de chacune des sales btes gostes que nous sommes ne suffit pas. En revanche, si on tape dans le porte-monnaie par des taxes, la corrlation entre comportement et confort personnel est immdiate : le gouvernement nous force[***] par le biais de ces taxes  modifier notre comportement. Ce n'est pas vraiment satisfaisant d'un point de vue thique parce qu'on aimerait mieux que a soit une prise de conscience de chacun, mais au moins a marche.

[*] la perte de temps quand on prend les transports en commun plutt que la voiture individuelle reste discutable en rgion parisienne  ::aie:: 
[**] un autre problme est la communication mensongre autour de produits prtendument "propres" et "colo" comme le bio, les ampoules  basse consommation, les oliennes... oups, troll detected  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
[***] bon, aprs a devient politique voire philosophique : faut-il dcider  la place du peuple de ce qui est bon pour lui et le forcer  se comporter "bien" ? vaste dbat...

----------


## Lyche

Le plomb c'est pas nocif pour l'atmosphre quand c'est dans l'essence peut-tre?
De toute faon mon exemple ne parlait pas forcment pour l'atmosphre, mais dans la capacit qu'on eu les industrielles  remplacer le plomb dans les produits (essence entre autre) par d'autres produits moins polluants.
La population mondiale  baiss sa consommation de plomb en quelques annes, pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire de mme sur d'autres produits? Et ce n'est pas le prix du plomb qui  fait bouger la donne, ce sont des donnes scientifiques et la crainte de ses effets(faut vraiment que je retrouve ce graphique..)

Pour le dbat philosophique, tout dpend de ce que l'individu en lui mme considre comme "bien". C'est une chose trs relative dpendante de la socit et de bien des facteurs.

----------


## chaplin

Je viens de voir que le film Home a t diffus dans 130 pays et 85 tlvisions et que les dates ont t fix depuis 2 ans, dont celle du 5 juin  Paris qui aurait selon certains influence sur les lections europennes.

----------


## Astartee

> Le plomb c'est pas nocif pour l'atmosphre quand c'est dans l'essence peut-tre?


Probablement que si, mais a ne change pas ce que j'ai dit  ::mrgreen:: 
Le plomb dans les canalisations, dans les peintures, dans l'essence, etc, c'est nocif _immdiatement_. Les missions de CO2, bah, on peut encore respirer, hein, c'est plus un problme pour les gnrations  venir ; ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire, mais a explique qu'on soit moins _press_ de trouver des solutions.




> De toute faon mon exemple [parlait de] la capacit qu'on eu les industrielles  remplacer le plomb dans les produits (essence entre autre) par d'autres produits moins polluants.


C'est sans doute une question de motivation. Danger immdiat, tout le monde se sent concern => on y met les moyens qu'il faut...

C'est une vision assez cynique de l'tre humain, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas l'impression d'tre souvent dtrompe...

----------


## Erwan31

> Pour le dbat philosophique, tout dpend de ce que l'individu en lui mme considre comme "bien". C'est une chose trs relative dpendante de la socit et de bien des facteurs.


Parce que tu crois que certains pensent que la pollution n'est pas un mal?

Je pense que la dsacralisation de la nature est en partie issue d'un trs lent processus d'arrachement au monde qui a peut-tre bien commenc ds apparition des premires villes (au dbut du nolithique) et qui s'est dramatiquement accentu aprs le rvolution industrielle.
Nous ne parvenons pas  nous rsoudre que nous faisons partie 
intgrante de la nature et de ce qu'on appelle l'environnement, mot 
assez rvlateur d'ailleurs.
L'homme moderne vit pratiquement comme un extraterrestres, sans rapport direct  la nature.
La deuxime cause importante vient de la rationalisation des nos socits (la pense calculante...).

----------


## Lyche

Je crois surtout que certains ne se posent pas la question. Du moment qu'ils gagnent quelque chose le reste leur est bien gale.

----------


## chaplin

> Je crois surtout que certains ne se posent pas la question. Du moment qu'ils gagnent quelque chose le reste leur est bien gale.


Justement, j'ai pris la peine de regarder en intgralit le film Home sur Youtube (gratuit) et je remercie l'auteur du post initial. 

*Dans le film ils montrent Dubai qui est l'exemple d'une ineptie totale sur le plan environnementale, la stupidit et l'inconscience absolue !!*

----------


## Erwan31

> *Dans le film ils montrent Dubai qui est l'exemple d'une ineptie totale sur le plan environnementale, la stupidit et l'inconscience absolue !!*


+1 La folie des grandeurs, un des pire symbole de la vanit de l'homme.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Bonjour,
> s'agissant des transport, un des problmes majeurs  mon sens vient du fait que nous (je m'y inclus car je suis dj un peu conditionn, mme si dans la pratique j'utilise souvent mon vlo) somme tellement conditionns par les dplacements en vhicule individuel qu'on a mme pas le rflexe de se demander si tel ou tel dplacement tait possible autrement.
> Les gens se croient libres mais peu ont conscience d'tre soumis  des choix dtermins...
> De ce point de vue je suis assez peu optimiste concernant le changement de comportement de la plupart des gens.


Prenons l'exemple de Strasbourg : j'ai l'impression que les mentalits changent. Y a pas si longtemps que a encore, il tait impossible de trouver des places de parking dans la ville tellement y avait de trafic. Ces derniers temps (annes), a c'est nettement calm avec l'apparition du tram, du relai train/tram, des vlibs, bus, autres...

De plus, dans les prochains temps, le centre-ville sera totalement ferm aux vhicules et a ne sera pas un mal en soit surtout quand on connait la facilit de dplacement dans cette ville.

Il est simple de faire changer les mentalits quand on donne aux usagers les moyens ncessaires de le faire.

Quand je suis  Strasbourg, la plupart du temps, la question ne se pose pas. Je monte dans un tram, je suis quasi sr de pouvoir aller o je veux. 
Je rentre hyper tard le soir? Il y a des bus, et ceux dans quasiment toutes les grandes rues. Cela va encore s'amliorer avec les nouvelles lignes en construction.


Moralit, faut pas dconner, si on veut, on peut.  ::P:

----------


## Erwan31

> Moralit, faut pas dconner, si on veut, on peut.


Oui oui je sais qu'il y a des initiative positives et que le comportement des gens commence  changer, c'est une bonne chose. Je ne fais qu'voquer la plupart du temps les aspects ngatifs mais en essayant de ne pas sombrer dans un pessimisme excessif  :;):

----------


## chaplin

> Il est trop tard pour tre pessimiste.

----------


## pinocchio

> Je viens de voir que le film Home a t diffus dans 130 pays et 85 tlvisions et que les dates ont t fix depuis 2 ans, dont celle du 5 juin  Paris qui aurait selon certains influence sur les lections europennes.


Attention dire que le film a influenc des votes ne veut pas dire que c'est d'origine d'un parti politique. Je maintiens que le film a influenc des votes et  mon sens tant mieux mme si je n'ai pas vot pour le parti cologiste.

----------


## Contrec

Bien sr, nous vivons dans notre monde renferm : Notre travail, nos amis, notre famille, nos week-end, nos vacances, nos sentiments.

Nous ne vivons pas  l'chelle de notre plante, il faut apprendre  penser global. Notre plante est notre maison : Vous accepteriez que des personnes viennent jeter des dtritus chez vous ? Non, et bien le jour o cette mentalit sera  l'chelle plantaire, les changements consquents pourront commencer. Par contre ce jour est  mon avis loin d'arriver, mme si on nous sensibilise de plus en plus.

----------


## Rami

> Il est simple de faire changer les mentalits quand on donne aux usagers les moyens ncessaires de le faire.


je rebondis la dessus:
ca serait interessant que ce debat integre aussi une dimension autre que l'individu...

Perso, je ne suis pas du tout sceptique sur le fait de pouvoir changer les habitudes individuelles et ce sur un "relatif" court laps de temps... je vois ca mme comme le parti la plus simple (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ca sera simple).

La dimension collectivit, par exemple, comme l'as signal Arnaud, ou on est encore sur des initiatives "locales" et il manque je trouve un plan global/coordonn...

Par contre j'ai tres peur pour la partie industrielle, qui sera plus longue, plus dure a mettre, plus dur a controler, necessitant une coordination global sous peine de delocalisation... J'avoue que cette partie la me proccupe beaucoup plus... Et quand je vois la generalisation du "green washing" j'ai peur qu'on soit loin d'une veritable ethique sur le sujet....

----------


## Vespasien

> Je maintiens que le film a influenc des votes et  mon sens tant mieux mme si je n'ai pas vot pour le parti cologiste.


Je m'tais dis la mme chose mais un journaliste a dmontr que non en publiant un sondage d'intentions de votes avant la diffusion.

L'argent, c'est le pouvoir. Celui qui a du pouvoir pourra toujours se mettre en scurit lui et les siens. Puisque la catastrophe arrive, plutot que de faire du bon sentiment, le plus 'sage' ne serait-il pas d'accumuler un maximum de pouvoir? Donc de faire de l'argent tant qu'il en est encore temps. Laisser la base s'entretuer bien  l'abri. 
C'est cynique mais c'est raliste et trs pragmatique.

----------


## Rami

> L'argent, c'est le pouvoir. Celui qui a du pouvoir pourra toujours se mettre en scurit lui et les siens.


le comble du cynisme etant de se dire que le plus porteur pour ce faire "de l'argent en masse" c'est l'ecologie.  ::calim2:: 

edit: orthographe

----------


## Lyche

La terre n'appartient pas  nos anctres, ce sont nos enfants qui nous la prtent.
Laissons leur quelque chose de bien.

----------


## Erwan31

> Et quand je vois la generalisation du "green washing" j'ai peur qu'on soit loin d'une veritable ethique sur le sujet....


Pour savoir s'il y a greenwahing ou pas : http://observatoiredelapublicite.fr/
Le mieux est encore de bouder ces pubs...

----------


## Rami

> Pour savoir s'il y a greenwahing ou pas : http://observatoiredelapublicite.fr/


Merci du lien, je connaissait pas. Je vais creuser un peu...

Et globalement, c'est vrai qu'il faut deployer des efforts perso pour obtenir une information "ecologique" pertinante, certains "volontaristes ecologistes peu avertis"* nous faisant mme des non sens en oubliant le cycle de vie complet des produits.
[*] c'est le mieu que j'ai trouv pour ne pas faire trop d'amalgammes  ::aie::

----------

